# 2007: Competition Rules



## dougreed (Mar 19, 2006)

*Competition Rules, Guidelines, and Instructions*

Every week or two a new round of competitions will be created. You will have at least 1 week per round. There is no particular deadline for when your times need to be entered, however, they do need to be entered before a new round of competitions is created. Once a new round if created, all the previous round threads will be locked, and the rankings will be updated (see Competition Results & Rankings thread).

Here are the basic rules you need to follow:
Each competitor is expected to use the list of 5 scrambles accordingly:
For each scramble given, use the given algorithm to scramble your puzzle.
Use a Stackmat or similar physical or PC-based timer, such as JNetCube, to time each solve.
You are allotted up to 15s of preinspection time. The puzzle must be flat on the table and your fingertips must be on the timing mechanism at the end of your preinspection. You are then allotted 3s to pick up the puzzle and begin solving.
When finished, average your middle three attempts, discarding your fastest and slowest attempts.
If you have a puzzle defect, you do not have an extra attempt. It counts as your slowest time, and will be discarded in the average.
The 2-second penalty rule will be observed. If you aren't familiar with this, or if you have other questions, consult the WCA Regulations.
Please submit in the following format:
*Name: *Doug Reed
*Average: *73.81
*Times: *68.23, 78.44, 74.75, (84.68), (59.48)

Or, if you prefer:
*Name: *Doug Reed
*Average: *1:13.81
*Times: *1:08.23, 1:18.44, 1:14.75, (1:24.68), (0:59.48)

Here is how the point system will work:
Each week we will edit the "Competition Results & Rankings" thread with updated points. Now, this is how you will earn points.
*2x2 Scrambles:* 2 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 5 points (additional to the 2 points)
2nd Place Average : 4 Points (additional to the 2 points)
3rd Place Average : 3 Points (additional to the 2 points)

*3x3 Scrambles:* 3 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 6 points (additional to the 3 points)
2nd Place Average : 5 Points (additional to the 3 points)
3rd Place Average : 4 Points (additional to the 3 points)

*4x4 Scrambles:* 4 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 7 points (additional to the 4 points)
2nd Place Average : 6 Points (additional to the 4 points)
3rd Place Average : 5 Points (additional to the 4 points)

*5x5 Scrambles:* 5 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 8 points (additional to the 5 points)
2nd Place Average : 7 Points (additional to the 5 points)
3rd Place Average : 6 Points (additional to the 5 points)

*Blindfold Scrambles:* 8 points just for entering into the competition. To be considered "in the competition", you must attempt two blindfold solves. Each additional solve after that will earn you 6 more points per solve. For blindfold solves, you are only awarded "place points" if you are in 1st place.
1st Place Solve on 2x2 : 7 points (additional to the 8 points)
1st Place Solve on 3x3 : 9 points (additional to the 8 points)
1st Place Solve on 4x4 : 13 points (additional to the 8 points)
1st Place Solve on 5x5 : 15 points (additional to the 8 points)

*3x3x3 One Handed Scrambles:* 4 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 6 points (additional to the 4 points)
2nd Place Average : 5 Points (additional to the 4 points)
3rd Place Average : 4 Points (additional to the 4 points)

--------------------------
This point system has started for the January 26, 2007 competitions, so start solving!

If you have questions or comments, feel free to ask here. Play nice, be civil, and (most importantly) *have fun!*


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

How about 3x3x3 as well, since that is the most common now? 
Pat


----------



## dougreed (Mar 19, 2006)

Done.

-Doug


----------



## pjk (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds good. Sounds fun. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 20, 2006)

So...ummm...wheres the scrambles??? Hehehe, I'll get a BLD one going soon enough...Don't worry...


----------



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CraigBouchard_@Mar 19 2006, 08:02 PM
> *So...ummm...wheres the scrambles??? Hehehe, I'll get a BLD one going soon enough...Don't worry...*


Craig,

If you have a question about a post, please read it in its entirety before asking . Competitions will start on Mondays, and finish on Sunday @ 11:59pm.

-Doug


----------



## cubekid (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe that's the only thing I have ever learned from all the english classes I have taken... that reading carefully is important.

Looking forward to this.

You're going down Doug.

And Craig.


----------



## BillT (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougreed_@Mar 19 2006, 11:28 PM
> *Every week I will create two new competition threads.*


Does this mean only you can start a competition? Or are we allowed to make our own? I'm interested in starting a 5x5x5 one.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Bill,

As of now, only Craig and I are capable of starting threads in this forum, so we are the only ones that can start competitions.

With that aside, I'll start a 5x5x5 competition next week.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 22, 2006)

Doug,

Thanks for adding a 5x5x5 competition. Looking forward to it.

Frank


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Mar 6, 2007)

One question, do we pick one scramble, or use all?


----------



## tenderchkn (Mar 6, 2007)

Do all of them, drop the fastest and slowest, average the middle three.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, thanks a lot! As soon as I get a little better I'm definitely going to enter a bunch!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 7, 2007)

Why wait? Just enter the competition. You will immediately start to gather "attendence" points and after a year you can look back at your old times and see how much you have improved.

Remember: Winning is nice...............so please let me beat you


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't you want to make Square-1 competition?


----------



## pjk (Mar 10, 2007)

I think we can at least give a shot to see what the turnout is...


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 10, 2007)

ok... another suggestion...

We maybe could do a category "Other Puzzles" or something like that to support a variety. Like the BLD competion with scrambles for several puzzles (Maybe best or mean of 3 would be good??). Who competes posts for which puzzle the solve was same way we handle it in BLD. Disadvantage would be that it would take more time to set up the competions and it might be difficult to include into our points system. And of course ... lack of participation.

BTW if you need another host to supply scrambles weekly I would agree to do this.


----------



## Cubinator (Apr 24, 2007)

Magic and Master Magic have become semi-common puzzles; how about doing them, even though you can't scramble them?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

Cubinator: Lets continue in this topic


----------



## fourdown00 (Dec 24, 2007)

So we dont need a video up to prove me did it?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't know what you mean exactly, but for our weekly competition no prove is needed. We just trust each other


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2009)

*Formatting results*

As the competition has changed since it started two years ago (more events,
other averages) and the fact that the results now mainly are calculated by a
program, please follow some simple rules in order to minimize errors.

Here is an example:

Mats B
*2x2:* 33.55 21.08 32.54 17.41 28.38 =* 27.33*
here you can write any comments you wish
*3x3: *44.72 57.13 48.52 51.30 54.14 =* 51.32 *and here too
*4x4:* 3:37.48 and even here 4:39.99 3:45.22 or here 3:11.54 3:51.96 = *3:44.89*
*3x3BLD:* DNF 2:37.98 2:51.48 =* 2:37.98*
*4x4BLD:* DNF 16:19.88 DNF = *16:19.88*
*Multi: *3/4 (33:03) = *2*
*2-4Rel:* 5:25.73
*MTS:* DNF 12:46.64 DNF 4:00.35 DNF =* DNF*
*Fewest moves*: DNF

Four rules:
Blind events need to have a *bld / blind / blindfolded * in the event name.
Multi blind format also needs the time (or dnf) on the result line
Fewest moves needs the number of moves (or dnf) on the result line
The event name must be first on the line and may *not* be surrounded
by parentheses or curly braces.

But apart from that the format is rather free. 
It is nice if you write your name on the first line but your user name is still used anyway.
The order of events is not important.
You may write comments almost anywhere, but not before the event name.
You may use text enhancements like bold or colour or size as you wish
You may write times like 01:30.17 or 90.17 and in case of times over 10 minutes
1.23.45 or 1:23.45 are both ok (but not 1:23:45)
You may write the result on several lines (but please do not )
You do not have to calculate means (or best times in bld), but of course you may.
Event names are ok with a great variety, e.g
FMC 
3x3FMC
3x3 FMC
Fewest moves 
are all ok.

You may write results in lists if you prefer
3x3: average 17.17 
15.17
16.17
17.17
18.18
19.19
but if you place the average first it must be preceded by '=' or 'average' or 'avg'

Memo times (or dnf times) can be added within parentheses for blind events,
but not without them. So this does not work:
4x4BLD: dnf 20:30 memo 10:00 22:00 11:00 dns 
but this does
4x4BLD: dnf (20:30, memo 10:00) 22:00 (11:00) dns 


Please write results before any other times you enter on a result line. 
This does not work (so well):
3x3: 15.24, 18.20 I shall watch tv 20.30 My third time was 16.99 and the rest 17.17 and 18.18.

But this does
3x3: 15.24, 18.20 My third time was 16.99 and the rest 17.17 and 18.18. I shall watch tv 20.30

And finally, please do not enter event names that you do not compete in.
(as long as all results are on a line of its own it works anyway)


----------



## Gparker (May 2, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> You do not have to calculate means (or best times in bld), but of course you may.



So if you have lets say this.


*3x3:* 21.59, 16.86, 17.84, (23.42), (16.58)

You don't have to put the average? So your system on how you calculate results would say that the average was 18.76 and i didn't even put it there?

Or do you have to do it like this:



*3x3:* 21.59, 16.86, 17.84, (23.42), (16.58)= *18.76*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2009)

Gparker said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > You do not have to calculate means (or best times in bld), but of course you may.
> ...



First alternative. The program always calculates the average (as in the beginning (of "my" result-taking-over) Arnaud pointed out that the averages given not seldom are wrong). 

Actually the program then checks the average given if there is one but uses it's own anyway. And you don't have to put parentheses around the best and worst cases either. 

So to give an average is for your own sake (most people want to know their average result and not wait for the result publication) and then of course for all others who read your post and checks the result. The same with colours, bolding and parentheses. That kind of formatting is nice for humans (but just a nuisance for programs).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2009)

*Results*

When you give your results I have to add one restraint:
* You must not quote your results!*
(Of course you may quote them later but the first time they must be unquoted).

The reason for that is that the first thing the result calculating program does is to remove all quotes. The reason for that in turn is that people often quote other persons result to comment on them or so. The program then has a hard time to separate a persons own results from the quoted ones.


----------



## RubiksDude (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks. I'm new, so that was helpful.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 25, 2011)

Just a reminder on how to write your posts: please don't enter events
in your post that you don't actually compete in. Or, if you do with the
intention to do them later, edit your post and remove the events without
results when you're done.


----------

